# le/la agradezco



## kalokairi

Hola queridos foreros:

Es que tengo una duda sobre el uso del objeto directo o indirecto con el verbo agradecer. Querría saber si en la despedida de una carta de una señora a la que le trato de usted, le tengo que escribir ´la agradezco de antemano o le agradezco de antemano´. 
De lo que entienda debe de ser le agradezco (la ayuda) de antemano, o sea que es objeto indirecto ya que la ayuda es el directo.

Me lo podéis confirmar por favor?


----------



## jaramos

Sin dudar, "le agradezco la ayuda". Y si se pronominalizan los dos sustantivos o sintagmas nominales, "se la agradezco".


----------



## cbrena

¡Uy! me surgió una duda que no me dejará dormir hoy. Por favor, confirmadme que puedo decir "se lo agradezco".

_Le agradezco la ayuda._
_Se lo agradezco._

Tanto si el agradecimiento va dirigido a un hombre como a una mujer.


----------



## Namarne

¿_Se lo agradezco_? Claro, por qué no: se (a usted, OI); lo (eso, OD).  
Bueno, si ha de sustituir exactamente a "la ayuda", sería _se la agradezco_. ¿No?


----------



## elnickestalibre

kalokairi said:


> Hola queridos foreros:
> 
> Es que tengo una duda sobre el uso del objeto directo o indirecto con el verbo agradecer. Querría saber si en la despedida de una carta de una señora a la que le trato de usted, le tengo que escribir ´la agradezco de antemano o le agradezco de antemano´.
> De lo que entienda debe de ser le agradezco (la ayuda) de antemano, o sea que es objeto indirecto ya que la ayuda es el directo.
> 
> Me lo podéis confirmar por favor?


 


Según una norma-truco que acabo de idear (la cual puedes encontrar en mi último mensaje de aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1943441&page=3  ), lo correcto es:

Le agradezco de antemano --> le agradezco (a ella, indirecto, "le") de antemano.

Si dijésemos: la agradezco (ella) de antemano --> no tendría sentido alguno.


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> ¿_Se lo agradezco_? Claro, por qué no: se (a usted, OI); lo (eso, OD).
> Bueno, si ha de sustituir exactamente a "la ayuda", sería _se la agradezco_. ¿No?


 
Esa es precisamente mi duda, el _se la gradezco_ me suena a que le estoy dando los agradecimientos a la _ayuda_ en vez de a la señora. ¿No?


----------



## kalokairi

Pues, les agradezco a todos o os lo agradezco o os la agradezco, si me refierro a la ayuda. ¡Me ha quedado muy claro!


----------



## elnickestalibre

cbrena said:


> Esa es precisamente mi duda, el _se la gradezco_ me suena a que le estoy dando los agradecimientos a la _ayuda_ en vez de a la señora. ¿No?


 
Basándome en mi técnica es muy sencillo:

Le agradezco (a ella, indirecto, la ayuda) de antemano.


----------



## cbrena

kalokairi said:


> Pues, les agradezco a todos o os lo agradezco o os la agradezco, si me refierro a la ayuda. ¡Me ha quedado muy claro!


Me alegra que te haya quedado claro.

Yo creía tenerlo claro, pero ya no.

Cuando alguien me ayuda, yo _*lo agradezco*_, pero no *la agradezco*, por eso no me queda nada claro que se pueda deicr *se la agradezco *en vez de *se lo agradezco.*

No obstante, aunque mi duda no me quedó resuelta, puedes tener la seguridad de que en tu carta lo que debes escribir es:

_*Le* agredezco la ayuda prestada._
_*Le* agradezco su ayuda._
_*Le* agradezco de antemano su ayuda._
_*Le *agradezco de antemano la ayuda que pueda prestarme._


----------



## Namarne

cbrena said:


> Cuando alguien me ayuda, yo _*lo agradezco*_, pero no *la agradezco*, por eso no me queda nada claro que se pueda deicr *se la agradezco *en vez de *se lo agradezco.*


No sé si te entiendo muy bien, cbrena. ¿Por qué no va a ser correcto decir "se la agradezco"? 
Le agradezco a usted la ayuda. 
Le agradezco la ayuda. ("Le" por "a usted"). 
Se la agradezco. (Aquí el "le" ha pasado a "se", porque no decimos "le la agradezco"; y "la" es por "la ayuda").


----------



## kalokairi

Efectivamente eso he hecho. Ya he mandado la carta por correo electónico en la que ´_le agradezco de antemano´_. 
Es porque agradezco a alguien por algo que puede ser implícito. En el caso de la ayuda un contexto que te puede ayudar a aclarar la duda sería: Gracias a su ayuda, he encontrado trabajo. Se la agradezco (la ayuda), se lo agradezco -mucho más comúm- el hecho en su totalidad, por el que/gracias al cual he encontrado trabajo.


----------



## Pitt

Creo que_ *Le *agradezco de antemano _es correcto_. _

A mi entender* le* es el complemento indirecto, el complemento directo (p.ej. la ayuda) está implícito.

¿Es así?

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> No sé si te entiendo muy bien, cbrena. ¿Por qué no va a ser correcto decir "se la agradezco"?
> Le agradezco a usted la ayuda.
> Le agradezco la ayuda. ("Le" por "a usted").
> Se la agradezco. (Aquí el "le" ha pasado a "se", porque no decimos "le la agradezco"; y "la" es por "la ayuda").


 
Gracias Namarne por tu explicación.
Entiendo que la sustitución de "la" es "la ayuda". Pero mi duda no radica en OI y OD, sino en concreto en el verbo agradecer.

Por ejemplo con el verbo dar, sin ningún problema.
_Le di la revista_
_Se la di_

_Le di el libro_
_Se lo di._

Pero dime si tú haces alguna distinción entre estas dos situaciones:
1) Una señora te da un caramelo, y tú muy educadamente se lo agradeces:
_Le agradezco el caramelo._
_Se lo agradezco._

2) Ahora la señora te da una piruleta, y tú igual de educadamente se lo agradeces:
_Le agradezco la piruleta._
_Se lo agradezco._

Yo siempre lo digo así, no sé si es porque siempre agradezco el hecho de que me hayan dado algo y no la cosa que me dan.

¿Entiendes ahora mi duda? ¿Cómo lo dices tú Namarne?

Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

Pitt said:


> Creo que_ *Le *agradezco de antemano _es correcto_. _


Para mí a la frase le falta algo. 
Si omitimos aquello por lo que expresamos agradecimiento, yo diría: _Le doy las gracias de antemano_.


----------



## Namarne

cbrena said:


> Yo siempre lo digo así, no sé si es porque siempre agradezco el hecho de que me hayan dado algo y no la cosa que me dan.
> 
> ¿Entiendes ahora mi duda? ¿Cómo lo dices tú Namarne?


Yo lo digo como tú. 
Pero entonces da igual que sea un caramelo, una piruleta o la ayuda prestada. Parece que tú hablabas de lo que se dice en la práctica, y yo del análisis de la frase que se proponía al principio.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Namarne said:


> Para mí a la frase le falta algo.
> Si omitimos aquello por lo que expresamos agradecimiento, yo diría: _Le doy las gracias de antemano_.


 
Te agradezco la explicación.

_Le agradezco de antemano_. 
_Le doy las gracias de antemanto._ 
Le = complemento indirecto , las gracias = complemento directo

¿Se puede decir así?:_ Le agradezco todo_

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

cbrena said:


> Gracias Namarne por tu explicación.
> Entiendo que la sustitución de "la" es "la ayuda". Pero mi duda no radica en OI y OD, sino en concreto en el verbo agradecer.
> 
> Por ejemplo con el verbo dar, sin ningún problema.
> _Le di la revista_
> _Se la di_
> 
> _Le di el libro_
> _Se lo di._
> 
> Pero dime si tú haces alguna distinción entre estas dos situaciones:
> 1) Una señora te da un caramelo, y tú muy educadamente se lo agradeces:
> _Le agradezco el caramelo._
> _Se lo agradezco._
> 
> 2) Ahora la señora te da una piruleta, y tú igual de educadamente se lo agradeces:
> _Le agradezco la piruleta._
> _Se lo agradezco._
> 
> Yo siempre lo digo así, no sé si es porque siempre agradezco el hecho de que me hayan dado algo y no la cosa que me dan.
> 
> ¿Entiendes ahora mi duda? ¿Cómo lo dices tú Namarne?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Ese "lo" de se lo agradezco se refiere al hecho como tú has mencionado.
Fíjate que si el objeto fuera plural también podrías decirlo.

Me dan unos caramelos o unas piruletas.
Se lo agradezco mucho. 
En este caso es más claro que te refieres al hecho.


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> Yo lo digo como tú.
> Pero entonces da igual que sea un caramelo, una piruleta o la ayuda prestada. Parece que tú hablabas de lo que se dice en la práctica, y yo del análisis de la frase que se proponía al principio.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Exacto! en la práctica, con este verbo, da igual lo que sea que agradeces. 
¡Qué susto! Pensé que el problema era que yo lo decía siempre mal.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Pitt said:


> ¿Se puede decir así?:_ Le agradezco todo_


Bueno, yo no creo que no pueda decirse. Pero sí que me parece una frase no muy natural. 
_Le doy las gracias por todo. 
Le agradezco todo lo que ha hecho por mí. 
Le agradezco todas sus gestiones. _


cbrena said:


> ¡Qué susto! Pensé que el problema era que yo lo decía siempre mal.


Bueno, bueno, yo solo he dicho que estoy de acuerdo contigo. De ahí a que tengamos razón los dos...


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> Bueno, bueno, yo solo he dicho que estoy de acuerdo contigo. De ahí a que tengamos razón los dos...



Esperemos que sí, y si nadie dice lo contrario... aceptado,  y *te lo agradezco*.


----------



## Pitt

Namarne said:


> Bueno, yo no creo que no pueda decirse. Pero sí que me parece una frase no muy natural.
> _Le doy las gracias por todo. _
> _Le agradezco todo lo que ha hecho por mí. _
> _Le agradezco todas sus gestiones. _


 
Te doy las gracias por todo / Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## Bloodsun

cbrena said:


> Esperemos que sí, y si nadie dice lo contrario... aceptado,  y *te lo agradezco*.



A mi modo de ver, no hay razón por la que no se pueda decir: "se lo agradezco". Al contrario, hay muchas razones por las que sí.

Para empezar, ese *lo* (pronombre neutro) se refiere a usted o tú, por lo que estaría bien decir "se lo agradezco" (agradezco a usted algo/eso) o "te lo agradezco" (te agradezco a ti/vos algo/eso), sin especificar qué es lo que se agradece. Lo mismo podría ser la ayuda (fem) que el favor (masc).

Por otro lado, si se viese *lo* como pronombre masculino, de todas formas estaría bien decir "se lo agradezco". Lo agradecido no necesariamente tiene que ser la ayuda, también puede ser el socorro, el auxilio, el favor...

Entonces, quedaría así:

"Se lo agradezco" (agradezco a usted su ayud*a*/auxili*o*, etc.)

"Se lo agradezco" (le agradezco el favor/ el auxilio/ el socorro)

Y, de última, cada uno agradece como se le da la gana... Pero para mí está bien decir *se lo agradezco* y hasta creo que uso más la forma neutra que la femenina. *Se la agradezco* (la ayuda) pareciera que estoy agradeciendo solo la ayuda, cuando en realidad estoy agradeciendo un montón de cosas (la intención, el favor, la ayuda, etc.). Entonces, mejor agradecer *todo* en general, y de aquí surge el "se lo agradezco" (todo).

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Ya sé que todo lo que me están diciendo son meros elogios, y *los* agradezco.

Y agradezco las críticas. También *las* agradezco.

¿Por qué no?


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> Ya sé que todo lo que me están diciendo son meros elogios, y *los* agradezco.
> 
> Y agradezco las críticas. También *las* agradezco.
> 
> ¿Por qué no?


 
¿Quizás porque no has usado la forma pronominal para dirigirte expresa y directamente a los que *se* lo agradeces?

Yo agradezco tus respuestas, por tanto también *las* agradezco. Y *te* *las* agradezco, pero si te tengo en frente, prefiero decirte "*te* *lo* agradezco".

O solo ¡gracias Pinairun!


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> ¿Quizás porque no has usado la forma pronominal para dirigirte expresa y directamente a los que *se* lo agradeces?
> 
> Yo agradezco tus respuestas, por tanto también *las* agradezco. Y *te* *las* agradezco, pero si te tengo en frente, prefiero decirte "*te* *lo* agradezco".
> 
> O solo ¡gracias Pinairun!


Pues agradezco tus comentarios, de veras que te los agradezco.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"-! Vaya esto sí que es una sorpresa! *La* creo. Ya se lo dije cuando empezamos, lo que nos falta a los judíos y a los árabes es ponernos en la piel del otro....Yo no intento convencerla de nada, sólo *le *cuento una historia que usted tendrá que encajar con otras historias." (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

No entiendo por qué se USA creer aquí con "la" y contar con "le". En los dos casos se trata de la forma cortesa "usted". Pero creer  tanto como contar requieren un objeto indirecto en esta oración. Sin embargo "creer" va con "la". No sé donde se esconde mi error.


Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## ukimix

*La* no se refiere a usted, sino a la sorpresa; es objeto directo. Saludo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

ukimix said:


> *La* no se refiere a usted, sino a la sorpresa; es objeto directo. Saludo.



Hola.

Pues fíjate que yo no creo que ese *La* se refiera a la sorpresa; más bien a la persona (a ella): "La creo a usted, señora", así como cuando luego le dice "Yo no intento convencer*la *de nada..."

Es uno de esos casos extraños de verbos que admiten dos construcciones, como se explica en el DPD:

_3. Cuando significa ‘tomar por cierto [lo que alguien dice]’, es transitivo y puede usarse en forma no pronominal (No creo tu versión de los hechos) o pronominal (No me creo tu versión de los hechos). Normalmente se construye con un complemento directo que expresa lo que se toma por cierto: «Le dije que Frou-Frou era la mujer que me había acabado de criar cuando murió mi madre. Blanche lo creyó» (Montero Tú [Cuba 1995]); además, puede aparecer un complemento indirecto, que expresa la persona que dice lo que se toma por cierto: «Ninguno de los delegados le creyó una palabra» (Teitelboim País [Chile 1988]). Cuando aparece únicamente el complemento de persona, este puede interpretarse de dos modos: como indirecto, suponiendo una omisión del complemento directo por consabido: «La rubia más alta respondió “sí” [...]. Nadie le creyó» (Clarín [Arg.] 3.2.97); o como directo: «Lo dijo con tanta seriedad que todo el mundo la creyó» (Ocampo Cornelia [Arg. 1988]). Esta última construcción, perfectamente correcta, admite sin problemas la pasiva: «En sus ojos brillaba la necesidad de ser creída» (Mendoza Verdad [Esp. 1975]).
_
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Creo lo que usted me dice -> La creo (a usted)_. Si fuera hombre sería: _Lo creo (a usted)_. Podría ser, como indica Ukimix, la sorpresa, pero todo apunta (a falta de más contexto) a que se refiere a ella.

En el otro caso: _Cuento una historia (OD) a usted (OI)_ = _le cuento una historia_ = _se la cuento_.

Edito: Vaya, me he cruzado con Miguel. Veo que opinamos igual. Borro la cita del DPD que yo también había incorporado.


----------



## swift

Concuerdo con Jaime y Miguel. Hay que agregar que los laísmos y leísmos son abundantes en las obras de Navarro. Basta leerse unas cuantas páginas de _La Biblia de barro_ para comprobarlo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pero en este caso no se trata de laísmo, puesto que "a ella" sería el objeto directo del verbo creer.


----------



## swift

Por eso dije «hay que agregar» , para que otros lectores no se extrañen si se topan con casos de laísmo y de leísmo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Ah, es verdad, estabas dando información adicional. Bueno, así queda más claro el asunto.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por las respuestas... según tengo entendido ¿valen entonces los dos? (La creo y le creo)

Aquí tengo otro ejemplo..."Ahora me acompaña a casa, el invito a un té y antes de que llegue mi nieta continúa usted con el relato. (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)


Pensaba que sería "la". ¿Es un leísmo aceptado o  por qué lo pone aquí?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Ese "*le* invito a un té" sería un leísmo de cortesía, aceptado por lo tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Daniela:

Para esa nueva pregunta que planteaste, te invito a leer este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2591797


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ok gracias, pero valen otra vez las dos variantes. ¿"La" como "le" no?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Daniela.

Lo correcto en el último caso que planteas sería "*la* invito a tomar un te"; y, aunque incorrecto gramaticalmente, se acepta ese _le_ "de cortesía"en esos casos. Se ha tratado este tema muchas veces... sin ir más lejos, en el estupendo hilo que te propone swift.

Saludos


----------



## ukimix

Me parecía inverosímil que el DPD admitiese que el verbo *creer* puede tener objeto directo de persona. Pero encuentro en la NGLE que se trata de una diferencia regional: es una construcción tan común en España y Cuba, como rechazada en el resto de América. Puede leerse sobre esto en el 16.9a y en el 35.8m de la NGLE.


----------

